# Lubbly Jubbly



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Hi Guys
Here is a pic of the side of my car-Its a three wheel reliant.The brit guys will understand it is worth a bob or two as the reg number is ROD.


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

little pocket rocket/


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Stable little vehicles


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

tubeman said:


> Stable little vehicles


Hi Tubeman iwas at that shoot,Got a pic with clarckson and a chat.


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

My car as fat alloys and gas shocks-really hard to turn over,The one in the film had odd size wheels on and a water tank in the back to make it unstable.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Yep, it was obviously a setup spanky, but still funny. Remember the ones that were configured with the single wheel at the back. They went like **** off a shovel


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I had a three wheeler ha ha, i loved mine, i drove it when i used to ride the bikes, in facted ive had 3, the last one the bike lads done up for me, they put a fly wheel on the back so it would not lift at the front when it done over 80mph, it was like a rocket when it started,
i also had a bond buggy, i wish i had it now they are making very good money, my last 3 wheeler i chopped it up and made a trike out of it, jeff


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Yes buddy they were reallly fast,There was a old lady clocked at 96mph on the motor way in a three wheeler-Jeepers that must have been scary.


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

shot in the foot said:


> I had a three wheeler ha ha, i loved mine, i drove it when i used to ride the bikes, in facted ive had 3, the last one the bike lads done up for me, they put a fly wheel on the back so it would not lift at the front when it done over 80mph, it was like a rocket when it started,
> i also had a bond buggy, i wish i had it now they are making very good money, my last 3 wheeler i chopped it up and made a trike out of it, jeff


Hi Jeff the bond bugs now go for about 5-6000 pounds.I wanted to make a trike out of a reliant,Used to be a biker myself and was a memeber of Yorkshire trikers.


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Jeff there is a bloke at Budget trikes that makes some cracking reliant trikes-About 4000 pounds-but you can buy a frame from him for about 900.
Sodding health probs stopped my riding me bike-one day i will get a trike.YEE HEE


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

OLD YELLER as a modified inlet manifold and pancake air filter, spins its wheels in second gear.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

i hit a cargo net that came off a skip wagon doing 110mph on my custom bandit, that put end to my bikes, i cant bend my knee propley, i could ride a scooter or a trike, a friend of mine has trikes, he does all the bike rallies, he lives here in Hartlepool, his name is Alan Mack,


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

i BEEN TO A FEW RALLIES IN ME TIME-THE LAST ONE WAS THE PISSED IN THE HILLS RALLY,GOT A BIT DRUNK.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

I love you lot ! ... robin reliant loonies ! ... there was one in a car mag i read with a 2ltr pinto in it.... had wheelie bars on it !


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

__
https://flic.kr/p/3718157032


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Wonder how the alternator handles that array


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

I know of one with a v8 and another with a ninja motor
Hello Rob


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

And one with a turbo hehe


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

tubeman said:


> Wonder how the alternator handles that array


blows everything to bits hehe


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Mine would go 110mph but i never tried it, the lads when they done it thought it would be fun to paint a Stasky and Hutch strip on it


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

shot in the foot said:


> Mine would go 110mph but i never tried it, the lads when they done it thought it would be fun to paint a Stasky and Hutch strip on it


Theres a dukes of hazzard one general lee hehe


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

http://fwd.channel5.com/fifth-gear/videos/other/morgan-3-wheeler-road-test

A _proper _3 wheeler spanky


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Hi Tubeman
I think the new morgan as a harley engine


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

I will settle for old yeller 60mpg and 90 mph-65 pounds for road tax


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

spanky said:


> Hi Tubeman
> I think the new morgan as a harley engine


That's the engine in this one mate :

"" MMC's 2011 Threewheeler features a "Screaming Eagle" 1800cc engine hoisted from Harley Davidson and a five-speed gearbox lifted from Mazda. A tubular frame with rollover bars to protect occupants and an aerodynamic, bullet-shaped hull complete the package. With a sub-1,100 pound curb weight and some slippery aerodynamics, the Threewheeler is destined to be an efficient runner, but its racing heritage has not been overlooked. In this application, Harley's Screaming Eagle cranks out an estimated 100 horsepower, which is enough to shoot this trike to 60 miles per hour in 4.5 seconds and to a projected top speed of 115 mph. ""

Showing my age now, but the most fun sports car I ever owned was an Austin Healey 3000. Lower than a slugs belly, and real horsepower from the cc's rather than twin turbo's on a sewing machine motor


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

jeepers creepers


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

We seem to have this forum to ourselves atm mate. Our US cousins are either in their beds or selling their Shares !!


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

If the shares are worth anything. yikes trillions in debt


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

I see you Jeff-you have a axle to refit with me when you call at my place hehe


----------

